# Lumenok



## Bob Kellam

Anyone used these. What is your opinion?

http://www.team-uoa.com/?id=106&page=PRODUCT+REVIEW

???

Bob


----------



## agrotom

They work great!!! Easy to find your arrow and it wont bother the arrow flight at all. Try it, you will like it! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger

i think they are a interesting idea, i have played with them but never hunted with them. i know they show up good if you are shooting video during a hunt. one thing to be careful of is the weight if i remember right about 24 grains. not a huge diffference but with slower bows or longer shots it may make a difference. they may also effect broadhead flight because or the increased weight in the rear of the arrow but i cant say for sure because i havent tested it. but them seem to do what they are designed to do and they do it well.

mark


----------



## JaySee

I was told by the Game and Fish Dept. that they are illegal in ND. They said you can't use battery operated ones. But the glow in the dark ones are legal.


----------



## Draker16

WOW good to know jaysee, i wonder though why they would be illegal? Did they say when you talked to them.


----------



## JaySee

They just said that battery operated ones were illegal and I believe the lumenok operates on a battery. They said the glow in the dark ones are fine though.


----------



## rossco

has anybody ever had trouble with them like i have?? i cant get mine to light up when i shoot them, i think i might be missing a step when i put them on my arrows. i use the original ones and not the x-noc.


----------



## mossy512

If your concerned about P&Y don't use them they are illegalby the rules.


----------



## Starky

I've never heard that they were illegal in ND. I'll check with the NDBA and find out.


----------



## Starky

As far as P & Y goes, ANY use of electronic devices to take or recover game will disqualify it from being eligable for the book. That includes lighted sight pins, knocks, range finders, trail cameras....the list goes on.


----------



## boomersooner

i had the same problem with them try spinning them also when i switched arrows they worked fine


----------



## Starky

The North Dakota Proclamation says NO electronic devices on the bow or the arrow.


----------



## Reflex

The term "Fair Chase" shall not include the taking of animals under the following conditions:

1. Helpless in a trap, deep snow or water, or on ice. 
2. From any power vehicle or power boat. 
3. By "jacklighting" or shining at night. 
4. By the use of any tranquilizers or poisons. 
5. While inside escape-proof fenced enclosures. 
6. By the use of any power vehicles or power boats for herding or driving animals, including use of aircraft to land alongside or to communicate with or direct a hunter on the ground. 
7. By the use of electronic devices for attracting, locating, or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game, or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached. 
8. Any other condition considered by the Board of Directors as unacceptable.


----------



## Starky

Reflex, do you think that lighted knocks should be considered under fair chase? After all, they don't help in any way in taking an animal, they just help in determining where you hit the animal or in locating the arrow.
What's the differance in the lighted knock and a string chaser? The string chaser actually helps you find the animal.

Not trying to push any buttons, just bringing up the subject for conversation.


----------

